# crank bait rod... M or MH



## dyeguy1212 (Aug 4, 2009)

I'll be throwing mostly med and shallow running billed cranks, with a few deeper once throw in. I cant decided between M and MH.

MH will be easier on me, and a little more durable when I high stick them into the boat

M will be more sensitive....


??


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Aug 4, 2009)

well answering my own question... I feel like I should be getting both, and using the MH for deep divers...

problem is, these things aint cheap


----------



## ilinimud (Aug 5, 2009)

The power is not the real important part with crank rods, the action IS. Make sure you get a Moderate action rod. I have a 706CB Powell, and love it! It is a Heavy Power, and i use it for everything from wake baits to DD22's. Also some topwater, and spinnerbaits.

I say go with a MH, but remember, one companies MH may be anothers M, or H. St. Croix tends to run heavier than most.


----------



## russ010 (Aug 5, 2009)

I'd go with MH.. I don't like the spring in the Medium action


----------



## Jim (Aug 5, 2009)

I vote for Medium. Just to add to your confusion.


----------



## slim357 (Aug 5, 2009)

I use both but have hardly done any crankin this year, M for the smaller shallow divers, and a mh for the big shallow divers, I dont fish anything that runs deeper than about 4 feet.


----------



## russ010 (Aug 5, 2009)

If you have a buddy with a Medium action, see if he will let you use it... you'll know right off the bat whether or not you're going to like it. 

I throw baits that wake (and I use a Heavy rod for topwater..) to baits that run deeper than 20'. I use MH for all of them, but I have a custom Medium that I just don't like... It really is all about personal preference


----------



## cyberflexx (Aug 5, 2009)

I use my St Croix rod that says " CrankBait" on the blank and I think my GLoomis is a Medium, has some nice spring to it so the fish can turn easily and swim away then get the hook in him without him feeling the tension of the line when he 1st strikes..


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Aug 5, 2009)

Im leaning towards a MH, just because thats what I use in most applications. 

But, I want to be able to feel what the bait is doing tho, so thats the only reason I want a M.

Hmmm...


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Aug 5, 2009)

I guess I should have mentioned that Im going with the bps crankin stick... I've known that form the beginning.

Lure weight is another concern... most cranks I will use weigh 1/2 ounce or 3/8, which makes me believe I should be using a med....


the confusion!


----------



## russ010 (Aug 5, 2009)

don't worry about the action of the rod... just use what feels good to you.

I know guys who have specific rods for everything, and I do too - but they are all MH or H. And I deep crank, shallow crank, top water, worm and jig fish with them both. Just get used to it and make it work for you. The fish don't care what you're throwing... if they're hungry they will bite it and not let go. With a MH or H rod, just try to keep them under water, don't allow any slack in your line and you'll be golden. Now get ou there with your new setup and show us what you get!


----------



## redbug (Aug 5, 2009)

the quality of the rod means more in feeling what the baits are doing as opposed to the action.. braid with a lesser quality rod will help with the feel. I have both mh and m crankin sticks the both have a soft tip.. I feel that is very important to prevent the hooks from pulling out on when the fish hits..

Wayne


----------



## fish devil (Aug 5, 2009)

:twisted: I use a fiberglass 6' 6" TD-S crankbait rod for my medium depth cranks. For deep cranks I go with a 7' TD Light & Tough MH crankbait rod.


----------



## jigster60 (Aug 6, 2009)

well i'll add my 2 cents... I fish Ky lake and Barkley lake almost exclusively and if yave read anything about those 2 lakes ya know we do a lot of cranking and spooning ledges... I use a med for deep cranking and spooning ledges most ... I like a med for deep cranking because i want the feel of the crankbait or spoon thru the tip and also when i hook up on a med it gives me play to land a fish as when ya hook a fish in deeper water ya want to playem out... I like a mh for shallow cranking because i use at least 20 lb floro or even mono when i want to really be shallow main reason cause most fish in shallow water are hitting on reflex as the bait is pulled by them and most are in some kinda cover so ya need a lil muscle in your rod to gettem out of that stuff...the reason i use mono too is because mono floats and big mono really keeps a shallow crank shallow we catch a lot of bass just under shad pods and sometimes i'm just cranking a foot deep... hopes this helps ya and doesn't confuse ya more... all i can say is WORKS FOR ME lol God be with you all .... Jiggy


----------



## ilinimud (Aug 7, 2009)

These are all good comments, and as you can see, everyone cranks differently!! Im sure you will make the right call.


----------

